
Every HN headline: Think you know something?  the opposite - agentofoblivion
Does it have to shake our very foundations to be interesting enough to click on?  This seems to only result in people grossly exaggerating the results. I’m simultaneously immune to surprise and cynical about anything claiming to be novel.
======
yesenadam
Thank you. I wasn't sure if you were asking something, I think it's a 'mini-
rant'. _Immune to surprise_ doesn't sound normal/common. So..how would you
prefer things were? You don't like how things are, (I think), can you imagine
and describe a better situation?

------
RandomGuyDTB
I can't even argue with this. EDIT: To elaborate, you seem to be correct.

